# Angebot oder Werbung? Unterschied bei [UCE]?



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

Hi,

bin grad in der Diskussion mit einem Rechtsanwalt,
was Werbung und Angebot ist.
Mir ging eine email mit einem Angebot für gedruckte
Karten ein (deutsches Unternehmen).
Mit einem T5F hab ich geantwortet, da ich das als
Werbung betrachte. Überschrieben war das Angebot mit

| ---------------------------------------------
| *irgendwas*druck-info im August
| ---------------------------------------------
|
| Unser aktuelles Angebot:

Klar, bis dato noch nie was von der Firma gehört,
geschweige denn mal was bestellt gehabt.

So, deren Anwalt hat sich nun auf meinen T5F gemeldet und
argumentiert, das sei ein Angebot gewesen und keine
Werbung, so dass damit die email legal wäre.

Nun hab ich ne Weile nach dem Unterschied zw. Angebot
und Werbung gesucht, bin aber leider nicht so richtig
fündig geworden. Ein Beispiel-Urteil wäre hier natürlich
optimal als Argumentationshilfe.

Was meint Ihr?
Fällt jemandem ein weiterführender Link ein?

Gruss,
doka


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2005)

doka schrieb:
			
		

> Unterschied zw. Angebot und Werbung


Man könnte meinen, das ist Ansichtssache. Insbesondere, wenn Du eine Firma hast und dieses "Angebot" unaufgefordert einging, dann verstößt die Zusendung u. U. gegen das UWG. Die Ansichtssache muss dann eben durch einen Richter (oder ggf. im Vergleich) beurteilt werden.

Als Angebot würde ich eine Offerte bezeichnen, die ein bereits bestehender Kunde des werbenden erhält. War die "Werbung" an einen Kunden gerichtet, mit dem kein Geschäftsverhältnis besteht und der nicht positive Kontakte (z. B. auch Newsletter) unterhält, tritt wieder der Verstoß gegen das UWG ein.

Privat besteht da mEn nahezu keine Aussicht auf Erfolg für den widerspänstigen Empfänger.


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

Hi,

ein bissl recherchiert. Also wenn Dir jemand eine mail schickt,
dass es das Produkt xyz anbietet, ist das Werbung.

schreibt er aber:
er bietet dir das Produkt xyz für  n€ an, dann ist es ein Angebot.
Und laut dem viel zitierten Urteil LG Kiel vom 20.6.2000, Az. 8 S 263/99 dürfen rechtliche Angebote verschickt werden.

Für den privaten Empfänger wirkt das wie Werbung.
Immerhin ist das Urteil 5 Jahre alt. Die allgemeine Haltung gegenüber
unerwünschten Werbe und Angebotsmails hat sich in den letzten Jahren
aber etwas gegenüber der Situation von 2000 geändert.

Gibts da schon weitere andere Urteile?

Gruss,
DoKa


----------

